# Disparition de mon forfait de stockage iCloud



## _pascal_ (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Ce matin, je reçois un alerte dans mes préférences système qui m'indique que mon stockage iCloud est saturé. J'ai un abonnement apple One (200 Go) et le 17 décembre, j'ai ajouté 200 Go en prenant un abonnement à un forfait de stockage supplémentaire de 200 Go. Normalement, j'ai donc 400 Go. Ce matin (1er janvier 2021), mon forfait Apple One a été renouvelé mais mon forfait iCloud 200 Go a disparu (d'où la saturation de l'espace de stockage qui n'est plus que de 200 Go). J'ai vérifié dans mes mails, le forfait iCloud 200 Go devrait être renouvelé le 17 janvier (tous les mois à partir de la souscription) mais dans l'App Store > Gestion des abonnements, je n'ai plus aucune trace de ce forfait iCloud 200 Go. C'est très contraignant, car  j'ai besoin de ma synchronisation iCloud entre mes appareils pour le boulot. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?
Meilleurs vœux, 
Pascal


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

_pascal_ a dit:


> J'ai vérifié dans mes mails, le forfait iCloud 200 Go devrait être renouvelé le 17 janvier (tous les mois à partir de la souscription) mais dans l'App Store > Gestion des abonnements, je n'ai plus aucune trace de ce forfait iCloud 200 Go. C'est très contraignant, car j'ai besoin de ma synchronisation iCloud entre mes appareils pour le boulot. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?


Le plus simple est quand même de téléphoner à Apple en expliquant ta situation, sur le fond tu n'as pas d'autre alternative et je ne pense pas qu'un membre puisse te venir en aide.


----------



## _pascal_ (1 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Le plus simple est quand même de téléphoner à Apple en expliquant ta situation, sur le fond tu n'as pas d'autre alternative et je ne pense pas qu'un membre puisse te venir en aide.


J'ai effectivement pris un rendez-vous téléphonique pour demain, aujourd'hui étant férié. Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce genre de bug. Le problème c'est que tout est bloqué, je ne peux même plus utiliser mon adresse mail @iCloud.com. Heureusement j'accède encore à tous mes fichiers car j'ai une copie en local...


----------



## _pascal_ (1 Janvier 2021)

_pascal_ a dit:


> J'ai effectivement pris un rendez-vous téléphonique pour demain, aujourd'hui étant férié. Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce genre de bug. Le problème c'est que tout est bloqué, je ne peux même plus utiliser mon adresse mail @iCloud.com. Heureusement j'accède encore à tous mes fichiers car j'ai une copie en local...


J’ai peut être compris ! D’après ce document,  comme la capacité de l‘espace de stockage iCloud intégré à Apple One est égale à celle du forfait iCloud que j’ai rajouté, une fois le mois gratuit de Apple One terminé, mon forfait de stockage iCloud a été annulé. Ce n’était pas clair, d’autant plus que cet espace de stockage, je l’ai rajouté après le début de mon adhésion à Apple One...


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

Demande quand même confirmation pour enlever toute ambiguïté.


----------



## Kevin41 (2 Janvier 2021)

_pascal_ a dit:


> J'ai effectivement pris un rendez-vous téléphonique pour demain, aujourd'hui étant férié. Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce genre de bug. Le problème c'est que tout est bloqué, je ne peux même plus utiliser mon adresse mail @iCloud.com. Heureusement j'accède encore à tous mes fichiers car j'ai une copie en local...


Oui c’est normal car l’abonnement one avec les 200 go, remplace le forfais iCloud 200go c’est pas cumulable. 
l’abonnement one permet de tout regrouper ( Apple arcade, Apple Music , Apple TV, iCloud ) pour payer moins chère. Tout ceux qui soucrive a one annulé automatiquement les  abonnement individuel   tout simplement.


----------

